# Shed security



## sirhc (27 Aug 2007)

I'm in the process of getting a new bike, it's going to be stored in the shed is there anything on the market that people could recommend to beef up the security on my shed?
Thanks


----------



## Dormouse (27 Aug 2007)

A mortise lock on the door is the most obvious thing. Then are the hinges exposed?

May be cover the windows, if it has them. 

There is also a thing called a Shed Shackle to attach your bike to.


----------



## sirhc (27 Aug 2007)

shoot I hadn't though about the hinges, yes they are exposed I'll have to do something about that thanks. I've seen the shed shackle looks a good buy about 40 - 50 quid if I remember correctly.
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Arch (28 Aug 2007)

It's probably a good idea to follow the same principle as locking your bike anywhere - the more precautions the better. A casual thief (one who hasn't cased the joint thoroughly before) may well only come equipped with a few tools. So try and use as many different types of lock as you can - maybe a mortice lock on the door, plus and bolt with padlock. Then, inside, maybe a really heavy duty lock locking the bike to something like the shed hackle or a ground anchor ,AND your regular lock locking it to something like another bike, or a lawnmower or something - anything that will stop the bike just being lifted out without a lot of clattering. A decently and obviously secure door may just make the burglar move on to somewhere less trouble.

It's a fine balance perhaps, between being secure, and in effect putting up a neon sign saying "lovely bikes in here!", but better to err on the side of caution I think...


----------



## bonj2 (28 Aug 2007)

As Arch says, one of the most important security measures is making it look like there aren't any security measures thus nothing worth nicking.
Apparently, it will be _possible_ to nick your bike whatever you do. However, you can make it very, very difficult - so difficult it's not worth it. What you want to ideally do is to increase the difficulty level such that heavy duty power tools have to be used, and it's going to take at least 5 minutes.

But bear in mind that if your shed is wooden, then any security measure is only going to be as good as the strength of the walls of your shed! You don't want to come back to find your bike gone and a hole has been sawn in the wall where your anchor was attached to...
Concrete, on the other hand, is a bitch to get through. I'm thinking of getting one of these for my flat and a motorbike chain, I'd say it would probably be perfect for a shed.


----------



## Shaun (28 Aug 2007)

Another tip is to remove the front wheel (assuming it is QR) and take it indoors. It's easy to store inside without taking up too much room, and will make it difficult to ride away with your pride and joy.

If you want to make it even more unattractive to the casual thief, fit a QR seatpost clamp and take the saddle indoors too!!

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## skwerl (28 Aug 2007)

sirhc said:


> shoot I hadn't though about the hinges, yes they are exposed I'll have to do something about that thanks. I've seen the shed shackle looks a good buy about 40 - 50 quid if I remember correctly.
> Thanks for the advice.




swap the screws for a couple of bolts. Once they're in place add a second nut to lock the first in place. Whack the end of the exposed thread with a hammer for good measure.

Dog bolts are good too. Little protruding things that you insert in the hinge side of the door. when the door shuts they protrude into a hole drilled into the door frame and stop the door from being jemmied open from the hinge side.


----------



## Peter (29 Aug 2007)

I also stored my bike in the shed, never ever thought about security - until it was nicked! Now I have a ground anchor in the concrete and a £150 lock & chain. Might sound excessive, but I can't afford to keep replacing.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Aug 2007)

I have one of these http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...ogId=10151&productId=231103&categoryId=31389# and it seems to offer excellent security


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (30 Aug 2007)

all of the above and keep the family pet rotweiler in there at night as well


----------



## sirhc (30 Aug 2007)

PaulSB said:


> I have one of these http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...ogId=10151&productId=231103&categoryId=31389# and it seems to offer excellent security


 That looks a good buy cheers


----------



## sirhc (30 Aug 2007)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> all of the above and keep the family pet rotweiler in there at night as well



& make sure that it isn't fed until morning ?


----------



## Jim77 (30 Aug 2007)

*Shed Shackle*

Check this out, this is what I am going to get:

http://www.torc-anchors.com/shed-shackle.php



Then you can just use your bike lock to fix it to it. But which lock eh? That is what I want to know and I'll be asking that question in a new thread about now.


----------

